# Help me choose!! Plzzzz!!



## Stephie Baby (Nov 3, 2008)

Next weekend my friends and I are going out to an upscale night club and I really need help choosing a dress. I have a few dresses, but they are too casual. I've narrowed my search down to three different dresses and I can't decide. Please help!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

I choose the purple dress.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 3, 2008)

the purple or black def


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

purple or black! theyre hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Purple gets my vote hands down


----------



## maple_us (Nov 3, 2008)

love the purple, sexy and classy according to me!!


----------



## MACwhore831 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd choose the purple one that is one hot dress def!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Nov 3, 2008)

Definitely the purple one!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 3, 2008)

purple or black for sureeeeee. Im leaning more towards the black, but both of them would be a HOT pick


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 3, 2008)

I say purple too!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the purple one!! I want it!! lol..definitely the purple one!


----------



## Rennah (Nov 3, 2008)

The purple one!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 3, 2008)

Purp gets my vote!


----------



## singer92286 (Nov 3, 2008)

purple!!!

i love it!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone!! I'm going with the purple one! I called and its on hold for me.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 4, 2008)

Purple, no question!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 4, 2008)

purple for sure!


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hands down... the purple dress.

Such a beautiful color.  But the back is too racy for me to wear.


----------



## ppalada (Nov 4, 2008)

the purple is so cute!! go with the purple!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 4, 2008)

the purple!!

I have the exact same dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except its in black


----------



## babyjazy21 (Nov 4, 2008)

I looove the purple dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BTW where did you find that dress?


----------



## florabundance (Nov 4, 2008)

the purple, for def.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the purple one!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Nov 4, 2008)

I got it at Charlotte Russe. Its gorgeous!! I picked it up today. 

Charlotte Russe - Dresses: Dressy: Draped Tube Dress


Theres another site that has a teal one.

Magnify (Teal)-Great Glam is the web's top online shop for trendy clubbin styles, fashionable party dress and bar wear, super hot clubbing clothing, stylish going out shirt, partying clothes, super cute and sexy club fashions, halter and tube tops, b


The only problem I have with the dress is the top part. I dont have big boobs and the very top part of the built in bra keeps trying to roll down. Hopefully I can fix it some how.


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

^^double sided tape?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 5, 2008)

Good choice - am sure it'll look fab on you!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooh, good choice - the purple one is lovely, might try it myself


----------

